# How do you sit through class?



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

I havn't gone back to school since my IBS got really bad (more so the anxiety). Do you guys ever have problems sitting through 2 hour seminars (only have about 30 people in a small room and participation and attendence are mandatory)? I am nervous about going back to school in september. I am not going to use anti-anxiety meds becasue of the side effects. I have just started using florastor and hope to start the cognitive behaviour therapy cds in a few eeks time. I also don't do well on immodium. What do you guys do? I do plan on going in to see my profs first week just to let them know that my attendence may be spotty and i may have to leave early at times.Thanks guys


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

Often when I'm sitting in class my abdomen will start making really loud, embarrassing noises. It's often accompanied by an acidic feeling in my stomach or a painful build-up of gas. Sometimes I really don't know how I manage to get through the day. If someone hears the noise I just pretend that I'm confident and I'll smile or laugh or something like that and act like it doesn't bother me.Right now I'm just taking digestive enzymes, probiotics, some stuff for gas and drinking aloe vera juice. I think it is helping a bit, but nothing has ever really given me complete relief.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

well when i'm in class i'll sometimes, especially in the morning, get that horrid pain in my stomach. This is horrid, but only lasts for a short while. What I find helps is walking, so if it's real bad i'll ask to go to the loo so I can give my stomach a chance to calm down or find an excuse to walk over to the other side of the class and back lol. But yeah, I find sitting down makes my IBS worse when it decides to get bad. I'm on a high oat fibre diet at the moment, and am taking loperamide and anti spasmodics. These together pretty much have stopped my IBS from ruining my life most of the time.


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

Oh i see.My stomach doesn't make noises, I just get a sudden intense urge to go to the toilet. Its embarassing enough if it happens once every seminar, but usually its more than once. I wouldn't be surprised if some of my classmates think I have a really bad drug problem or something!


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

Schools are obligated to make reasonable accommodations for students with disabilities, including IBS from my understanding. Get a note from your doctor first of all, and let the school know that you have a problem, that way you can be excused from class whenever you need to. As for those times when you really need to sit through it, I'd try to find an anti-diarrheal medicine that works for you, to hold you through two hours. Eat lightly before you go to class, I've found that the broth of soup is great, because it leaves you feeling full; without all the bulk of normal foods. Also, you could try bringing some crackers to snack on during it. I drink only water when I have to be somewhere, since other beverages tend to irritate my stomach if I'm having a flare-up. Like Haunted said, if the other students hear something embarrassing coming from your gut, just act like it doesn't bother you; or play it off. If my stomach makes a gurgling sound, usually, I'll rub it and groan; looking over to anyone who noticed and saying "Man I'm starving!" As for what your classmates might suspect, just remember, they don't need to know your personal information. If you feel that you should tell them why you have to leave frequently, then just be vague about it. Like someone suggested in a different thread, I can't remember whom, but say something like, "I've got a digestive disease." and leave it at that.I find seats in the back of the class to be the most comfortable for me, closest to the door if you can get one. I have paranoia, OCD, and anxiety; so I'm pretty edgy when surrounded by people too. Being as secluded as I can be definitely makes me feel oodles better.


----------



## rubyshoes (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm about to deal with the same thing. I was just diagnosed with IBS this summer, although I was definitely dealing with it all of last semester and it became very problematic--especially with a 7:50 am course that I couldn't stay awake during w/o coffee (coffee does bad things to my insides!). I can't tell you what works for sure, since i have yet to try actually dealing with ibs rather than ignoring it, but here's what i plan to do: I'm *hopefully* going to run or walk every am before class. I don't know about the rest of you, but mornings can be the worst for me ibs-wise, so i'm hoping that'll help clear my system and make sure i get exercise by not letting me put it off (and since i'm living w/7 other people maybe allow me to deal with gas outside rather than inside the house)I will let my prof's know--esp for my longer classes. Although be careful. You may want to see what class its a problem in and just tell those profs because professors can be terribly insensitive. I have definitely had a prof embarrass me in front of the class about digestive issues. And, to perhaps help with embarrassment just from classmates, i'm going to keep a big bottle of water that I drink constantly, so that going to the restroom can always be accounted for...you know, small bladder...if anyone asks, i can explain ibs or tell them that my medicine makes me thirsty/i just really want to stay hydrated.I also have a problem with occasionally not being able to control passing gas..any suggestions for that?? I'm thinking scented hand lotion...


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

since fall semester is just around the corner, I have become pretty proactive in trying to find a solution. One thing that has helped ina HUGE way is using a good probiotic. I have been using florastor for the past 2 weeks or so and it has regulated me (not 100% but way better than before), majorly cut down on gas, bloating, pain and nausea. I would recommend giving it a try. It is kinda pricey, about 50$ a month if you buy 1 bottle at a time, but so far it has been worth it. Other than that i tyr to avoid morning classes (will have to take an early class in the fall though) and i try to take as many seminars as I can. Seminars tend to be really small groups of about 15-25 people so you tend to feel pretty comfortable after a while. It also helps that I am so close to graduating that I can just grin and bare it. Good luck to the both of us!


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

rubyshoes said:


> I also have a problem with occasionally not being able to control passing gas..any suggestions for that?? I'm thinking scented hand lotion...


I'm a bit of a germ freak, so generally I carry around hand sanitizer. That smell is more potent then hand lotion, if you can find the right ones. Some have fruity scents, and those are really strong, without smelling as bad as normal hand sanitizer. Might be something you could try.


----------



## rubyshoes (Jul 23, 2007)

Patient said:


> I'm a bit of a germ freak, so generally I carry around hand sanitizer. That smell is more potent then hand lotion, if you can find the right ones. Some have fruity scents, and those are really strong, without smelling as bad as normal hand sanitizer. Might be something you could try.


Thanks Patient. thats a good idea--i might have to try that! maybe i'll do both and have twice the coverage


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

rubyshoes said:


> Thanks Patient. thats a good idea--i might have to try that! maybe i'll do both and have twice the coverage


Double the pleasure, double the fun, <insert the rest of that doublemint gum commercial here>


----------



## enjoy_z_day (Aug 6, 2007)

don't worry wverthing will be alright


----------

